# F25 Coding Help!



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

I coded a 2014 F25 (X3) today. I used a "mix" of F30 coding sheet and a very limited F25 sheet.

The code went OK, but I couldn't figured out how to change the options bellow, since the functions' names were different than the sheets I've used:

Turn On Tail Lights with DRLs
F30= REM | MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT 
F25= ???

Increase Angel Eyes Brightness to 100% (when low beam is on)
F30= FEM BODY| MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD = 100%
F25= ??

Door handle LEDs light up when engaged in Reverse
F30= FEM_BODY | OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT | F25 ??
F25= ??

Change the triple blinker blinks to any amount
F30= BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP 
F25= I have found and coded BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP but no changes have been noticed. I wonder if there is another parameter that I need to change.

I'll appreciate any help :thumbup:

Tks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Coding cheat sheets are ECU hardware specific.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

I know but I haven't found a F25 code sheet with those functions. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Which head and taillights does the F25 have and which ECU's? Is the F25 sheet you have match your vehicle's hardware?
Countries as well as whether they are halogen, xenon, bi-xenon, or LED makes a difference. You will damage the hardware if you are unsure and are guessing.
Plus, F20's and F30's are grouped together. Whereas, F15's or F16's are grouped with F25's and F26's.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe I am not making myself clear: I just want to know the names of the functions on F25. 
If I was guessing I wasn't asking.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> I coded a 2014 F25 (X3) today. I used a "mix" of F30 coding sheet and a very limited F25 sheet.
> 
> The code went OK, but I couldn't figured out how to change the options bellow, since the functions' names were different than the sheets I've used:
> 
> ...


F25 has ECU Architecture like an F10, not an F30. As such, you should use F10 cheat sheet not F30 one.

In FRM Module, you can code the following:

Taillights as DRL:

DRL_MODUS = drl_s

AE's 100% Brightness with Lights On (Assuming Xenon Lights and not Halogen or LED)

U_EFF_POL = wert_02__100%

That said, in FRM based cars like F1x/F25, OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT and BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP does not work. You cannot enable these functions.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> Maybe I am not making myself clear: I just want to know the names of the functions on F25.
> If I was guessing I wasn't asking.


All I was saying is that there is a reason for the way E-sys targets are grouped.  As such, I would be looking at F10 or F15 Cheat sheets rather than F30 for a F25.

You can see Shawn's comments for the names.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> F25 has ECU Architecture like an F10, not an F30. As such, you should use F10 cheat sheet not F30 one.
> 
> In FRM Module, you can code the following:
> 
> ...


That's what I was looking for. Thank you Shawn :thumbup:


----------

